
Show HN: Park.IO adds .me backorders - ca98am79
http://me.park.io/
======
TimWolla
This is missing some essential information on their homepage: Are they a
registrar themselves or do they rely on a third party service? What happens
after one year? Do I have to transfer the domain somewhere else?

~~~
ca98am79
Hi Tim, you may be able to find some of the answers to your questions in the
FAQ: [http://park.io/faq](http://park.io/faq)

If you have any more questions, please email support@humb.ly

